# Homemade Limbsaver String Stop



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*DIY String Suppressor*

Nice looking sting Suppressor:smile:




caspian said:


> nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


Curious.....Were you born knowing everything or did that take you awhile?:wink:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That guy never has anything good to say about anything. Just ignore his ignorance and arrogance.

As for the OP, that's using your noodle. Is that a shotgun cleaning rod of some kind??


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice, I'll have to be looks for a old cleaning rod.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

caspian said:


> nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


With all due respect, I think you are wrong. It is for shooting pleasure, quites the bow down a bit, stops alot of the hand shock,helps in a dryfire and can go on and on. May not be for you, different strokes for different folks. Maybe you just don't understand what they are for.


----------



## lemonfuzzy (Jan 7, 2011)

stop giving aussies a bad name cas!

P.S thats a great idea, been meaning to mae myself one.
im thinking of atatching it to the cable guide rod.
ill post it up when im done.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

The string stops do work, they keep the string from hitting your arm during its return! It looks get and it even better that you made it your self, plus it saved you GREEN BACKS!
Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Hoytusa#1 said:


> The string stops do work, they keep the string from hitting your arm during its return! It looks get and it even better that you made it your self, plus it saved you GREEN BACKS!
> Thanks and God Bless!


+1 on this^


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. As for whatever his name was (as he is not worth scrolling to the top to read his name :icon_1_lol 

It did reduce the vibes from my bow quite a bit.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Also should i get some serving installed where it makes contact?


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, you should serve the area from just above to just below the rubber stopper. Great job on your innovation. I have drilled and tapped a hole in a riser to install a string stopper; the benefits of the stopper far outweigh not having one on there at all.


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes. If you don't, the string stop will eventually wear down your string.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

will do guys. Thanks


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks good, got to get some camo on it to match the XT.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good congrats


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah ill get it camo'd up with tape or somthin.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

caspian said:


> nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


why even write anything if your gonna talk crap its ppl like you that give this website a bad name jackass


----------



## tmarsh38 (Aug 19, 2009)

Honestly looks like it would come on a bow. Nice work!!!


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job ,creative thinking is what DIY is about.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice looking stopper, quick and cheap to make. I just finished mine up this past weekend, Had a buddy standing next to me while shooting down in the basement (16 yard shot) so all you hear is the bow and the arrow hitting the target. 

Night and day sound difference. I made a bracket for mine to come off the stabilizer and then snake back around the cables to the string.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Krypt Keeper said:


> Nice looking stopper, quick and cheap to make. I just finished mine up this past weekend, Had a buddy standing next to me while shooting down in the basement (16 yard shot) so all you hear is the bow and the arrow hitting the target.
> 
> Night and day sound difference. I made a bracket for mine to come off the stabilizer and then snake back around the cables to the string.




What did u make urs out of? Or did u make it out of a limbsaver stab?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job:beer::thumbs_up


----------



## blackice1 (Mar 1, 2010)

good thinking A+++


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job!

Hutch


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

caspian said:


> nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


your crazy, when i added one to my dxt, i felt like i had a brand new bow. i have very little vibration, took me like 10 shots to get used to it, jaw dropping.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

ge1.5mw said:


> What did u make urs out of? Or did u make it out of a limbsaver stab?


Well I was going to buy a bowjax end or even use a old limbsaver sticky pad, (still might depending on how this holds up) but while at the store the other day I had a lightbulb go off. My son has these rubbery soft foam baseballs and footballs. Darn near indestructable. I went to the toy section and found a brown football one for a $1. Went home cut it to the shape I wanted with a razorknife and drilled the back end of it. applied some rubber cement, and tied it on with some serving cord. Going to apply a small piece of shrink tubing to just make it look pretty.. 

The rubber foam is soft and squishy, absorbs the impact of the string as if it was hitting a fluffy cloudy. 
Softest durable thing I have found so far.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

High five to ya...very ingenius!


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

Krypt Keeper said:


> Well I was going to buy a bowjax end or even use a old limbsaver sticky pad, (still might depending on how this holds up) but while at the store the other day I had a lightbulb go off. My son has these rubbery soft foam baseballs and footballs. Darn near indestructable. I went to the toy section and found a brown football one for a $1. Went home cut it to the shape I wanted with a razorknife and drilled the back end of it. applied some rubber cement, and tied it on with some serving cord. Going to apply a small piece of shrink tubing to just make it look pretty..
> 
> The rubber foam is soft and squishy, absorbs the impact of the string as if it was hitting a fluffy cloudy.
> Softest durable thing I have found so far.


I never thought of that foam. It is a little softer than the rubber on mine. Probably wont be so hard on the string


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*string*



ge1.5mw said:


> Made out of a old Limbsaver stabilizer and a shotgun cleaning rod cut to length.
> 
> Been on the search for a bolt with the same threads to use for the shaft but havent been able to find one. Today i was looking around in the garage and seen that cleaning rod thinkin "I wonder if it has the same threads?" And sure as heck it was the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

ge1.5mw said:


> I never thought of that foam. It is a little softer than the rubber on mine. Probably wont be so hard on the string


I have been burning braincells myself thinking of something soft and absorbant of impact, yet tough enough to take the punishment of a string hitting it over and over. This rubbery foam seems to fit the bill so far. Yes I got some strange looks from my wife and kids as I sat cutting up a foam football to put on my bow, but they are use to me being "off". 

The bracket I made took me some time to bend just right to not effect anything and the tubing was pretty dang easy to bend into shape, filled it with silicone and now I got a disected foam foot ball on the end of it. :wink: 

The "twang" sound of my bow being fired is pretty much gone. Hell, the arrow hitting the bag target downstairs was way louder than the bow being fired and it was 16 yards away.

might look for an app for my droid and see if there is a decible app record sounds for comparising. 

Dave


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok I found an DB meter for my phone. Don't know how accurate it is but is a start for comparing the stopper being on and being off. Will try to test it tonight and report back


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok well I did some shooting just a few minutes ago and the results are interesting. Shot 3 times with and 3 with out the sgring stopper on.

Without average. Is 86db

With average, is 86.333

The meter holds the loudest DB reading and even with the bow shooting to the smack of the arrow hitting the bag target at 16 yards in the basement is really loud. So can't tell right now if its the bow or the target. Will get back to the drawing board and see what else I can come up with. The meter was about 3 ft away from the bow and at bow level when shooting .


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

the real difference is the schock that you dont feel in your hand as it goes through the bow .
TS2


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

now that you can really feel. The vibes just vanish with the stopper, and makes shooting have a whole different feel.


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

caspian said:


> nice. now throw the thing in the bin. string stops are the most useless item ever designed to sell some sucker with a bow. they are not needed for target work, and for hunting, by the time time they "work" the arrow has hit or missed the target.


wow caspian youre bow must shoot 1000 feet per second or do you shoot at targets 5 feet away


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

+2 on the vibe dampening.


----------

